# 10/M&F/Fresno, California



## The_rats_pajamas (Feb 15, 2008)

Country: USA
State/Region: California
City/Town: Fresno
Number of rats: 10
Gender: male and female
Age(s): 1 day old right now.
Name(s): none
Colours: not yet known
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: Accidental litter. I can't keep them all.
Temperament: They will be handled daily so they'll be very tame.
Medical problems: none that are known
Will the group be split: yes
Transport available: I can deliver in Fresno
Other: These sweet bubs need homes!
URL of Pictures:
URL of Videos:
Preferred donation: $5 each









day 2


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

I have no idea where fresno is. Hope you find homes for them. THey so CUTE


----------



## moomoo (Oct 19, 2007)

cant wait to see theyre colors coming in! if there turns out to be a blue hooded girl, be sure to reserve me one!


----------



## The_rats_pajamas (Feb 15, 2008)

Actually there seems there are a few blue hoods... but not sure on the genders yet.


----------



## The_rats_pajamas (Feb 15, 2008)

RoRo said:


> I have no idea where fresno is. Hope you find homes for them. THey so CUTE


The central valley? An hour or two north of bakersfield.


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

Pst, I'm not originally from call. From disneyland how far is that. Bakersfeild NO IDEA. All I knew is if I end up the wrong way on the high way I'll either end up in LA or pasidina


----------



## BowlTipper (Mar 21, 2008)

Too bad I no longer live in Fresno. That's my birth town. I know a few people there, but I doubt they'd be able to take them.


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow, Fresno is a drive, but um, if you have male ratties left by then end of April I could drive up.  April I plan on getting a BIG cage, and yeah a BF no matter how much he don't like rats can't deny his woman when she says what she wants for her birthday. 

So I see it as this, if it's ment to be, it's ment to be. If not OH WELLS!


----------



## moomoo (Oct 19, 2007)

RoRo said:


> So I see it as this, if it's ment to be, it's ment to be. If not OH WELLS!


AMEN!
i heard from her yesterday and on another forum she said she had a male left, but sadly, no females. 

but im not sure now. wish you luck!


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

I nos worried, rats have a tendicy to find me if nothing else. Numnums is unplanned. LOL TECHNICALLY I am not his owner I'm just his long time baby sitter. Due to technical difficulties I must care for him. then my first rat a petco person just TOTALLY guilt tripped me into. So, I know, a rat will latch unto me some where with big beedy eyes.

And I seriuos when I say I am afraid of rats, cept ratrat won me over.


----------



## The_rats_pajamas (Feb 15, 2008)

RoRo said:


> Wow, Fresno is a drive, but um, if you have male ratties left by then end of April I could drive up.  April I plan on getting a BIG cage, and yeah a BF no matter how much he don't like rats can't deny his woman when she says what she wants for her birthday.
> 
> So I see it as this, if it's ment to be, it's ment to be. If not OH WELLS!


RoRo, I just PMed you.


----------



## The_rats_pajamas (Feb 15, 2008)

moomoo said:


> RoRo said:
> 
> 
> > So I see it as this, if it's ment to be, it's ment to be. If not OH WELLS!
> ...


I actually have a female available now. Someone backed out.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 19, 2007)

The_rats_pajamas said:


> moomoo said:
> 
> 
> > RoRo said:
> ...



GASP! i wish i could but fresno is like two hours away and i hardly think my mom will drive me.

ugh, :roll:


----------



## The_rats_pajamas (Feb 15, 2008)

Ok, well if she changes her mind just let me know. They won't be ready to go for another 3 weeks anyways.


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

OH COME ON I making my friend drive what five and a half hours with good traffic. Your mom can make two. Make it a um, FAIMLY OUTING!


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

3 hours is a long drive, but maybe, if no one else wants that girl... Like I need another rat. :roll: Good luck finding her a home. I would so take her if I could.


----------

